# running a didlum - advice please



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

wonder if someone could help with an idea im floating with my bunch of friends.

we're all unfortunately approaching 40  and we fancy visiting vegas for it in October 2020.

as we've all family's and bills to pay etc, and know it will be expensive, i think a small didlum at £20 a month will pay for the flights come 2020.

theres upto 10 of us considering it so it wont be a small amount in the end.

so to the question - is there a website host etc that can run a didlum or is it just a case of trusting one of us and using a single bank account. ive done some googling but all that comes up is people getting ripped off by didlum 'runners' who spead it all! 

all help is appreciated ta


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

kingswood said:


> wonder if someone could help with an idea im floating with my bunch of friends.
> 
> we're all unfortunately approaching 40  and we fancy visiting vegas for it in October 2020.
> 
> ...


Looked into the same a few years ago and just decided to set up a holiday account and get the people going to set up standing orders and then tracked that via a spreadsheet. Simple to do and easy to see if anyone skips a payment. Most people will just set up the payment and forget about it if its only £20 per month.


----------

